# Indian Almond leaves (Terminalia catappa)



## Kitah (Oct 26, 2008)

heya guys  I've been having on-going problems with my betta, health wise- he just does not get better. Someone recommended using indian almond leaves ( Terminalia catappa) and said that there are trees in townsville (where I live) So I looked up this tree to see what they look like, and I THINK I recognised them; they're along the northern end of Pallarenda.

From these photos, are these Terminalia catappa trees/leaves? I collected a bag full of the leaves, but I'd like to check they're the right tree before I use them. Also how much of a leaf should I use in a 2.6gal tank? Do I just rinse the leaves off thoroughly?


----------



## kak1 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi,

Sorry for the late reply. I've been away with work so long and don't get onto the forums much but somehow managed to stumble across this thread. Anyhow that looks to be the tree however the leaves need to be dried before use in the aquarium. For amounts search the internet on how much to use as I have large tanks I use a number of dried leaves but I dare say you would not need that many for yours. HTH.

Regards,
Kak


----------



## Kitah (Jan 3, 2009)

Awesome thanks  Obviously noone had replied and they looked like the right leaves to me.. I actually went around and picked up the intact, clean leaves from areas that I knew would not have chemicals etc on them.. float half a leaf in the tank


----------



## dottyback (Jan 3, 2009)

As Kak mentioned you need to use only dried leaves, i used to use them for my discus and other catfish as a tonic for them to spawn. It works a treat! 

The best way is to use 1 dried leave for every 20 Litres of water, it works best if you crush the leave or shredd it and put into a stocking or aquarium related gause, simply float it in the water, it will discolour the water with tannins, just keep an eye on the PH as for it will lower it.

I just noticed the date of the first post, better late than never!

I hope this helps,

cheers Ben


----------



## Kitah (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks dottyback  I forgot to mention that yes, I did collect only completely dried leaves. At it seems as though I've been using them correctly (used 1/2 a leaf for a 10L tank)

I collected a TONNE of these leaves to use in brissie.. least while I'm in Tville I can collect them when I need them! (lol and by a 'tonne' I mean one of those green woolworths/coles bags full of dried leaves)


----------

